# Andrew Jackson Jihads on tour



## Pizzacrust (Dec 20, 2009)

http://www.myspace.com/andrewjacksonjihad

check em out if you havent before


----------



## fluke1986 (Dec 20, 2009)

4 shore


----------



## Franny (Dec 20, 2009)

And they're not playing anywhere even remotely close to a somewhere I'll be able to go. Damn it all. I do love AJJ.


----------



## iTch (Jan 12, 2010)

saw em last night, they put on a good show.
Real chill guys too.


----------



## Toss Pott (Jan 18, 2010)

damn,one of my favorite artist. i've heard good things about the shows. Oh well,amybe next time.


----------



## Filth (Jan 19, 2010)

saw them two nights ago at the echo curio

they were fucking amazing


----------



## Skaggy (Jan 24, 2010)

I caught them on their summer tour playing with Bomb The Music Industry and it was a great show, i highly suggest catching them if you have the chance.


----------

